# Thoughts on Cape San Blas and St George Island?



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

We live just a bit south of Atlanta (for now ) and normally we camp at Big Lagoon SP and St Andrews about 30 days per year. 

We are starting to book next year's trips and are looking at adding these two locals to the itinerary. The drive is all about the same. 

What are y'alls thoughts on the surf fishing, atmosphere, etc? We don't care much about nightlife. 

Preciate y'alls input. 

Cory


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

SGI is my favorite place. Good surf fishing, not crowded, a very nice state park on the east end of the Island for surf fishing & swimming. Don't speed in the state park the rangers run radar.

I've only been to CSB twice didn't catch any fish, but beautiful beaches at the state park. One side is St. Joseph Bay a very nice beach for small children. Walk a couple hundred feet & your on the Gulf side beach. In St. Joe Bay they have scalloping.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks, we'll be camping at the state parks.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Take plenty of deet with you. I've never seen mosquitoes before like CSB.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Noted. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Them friggin skeeeters over there will tote your limbs up of your body. I've never seen beast like those. Just be prepared. It's only occasional they get that way.


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

St. George Island is awesome. So much stuff to catch just feet from shore. It's also a lot less crowded than PCB. Go for it.


----------

